# Ho appena saputo che avresti fatto...



## Doctorr

Salve,
"Ciao Marco, ho appena saputo che avresti fatto una presentazione domani" - la concordanza verbale è corretta?

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## bearded

Salve

No, secondo me non è corretta. Bisognerebbe dire ''ho appena saputo che domani *farai* una presentazione''.
''Ho appena saputo'' è qualcosa che accade/è accaduto nel presente, ''poco fa''.

''Che avresti fatto'' indica un 'futuro nel passato'. Bisogna dunque che la frase principale sia davvero nel passato, ad es.
L'anno scorso in Dicembre ho saputo che due mesi dopo avresti fatto una presentazione''.

Vedi anche questa discussione: Futuro nel passato, in particolare #11 e seguenti.


----------



## Starless74

Molto probabilmente il fatto che "ho appena saputo..." sia coniugato al passato prossimo ti confonde...
In questo caso, puoi scrivere tranquillamente: «ho appena saputo che *farai* una presentazione, domani»
poiché l'azione si svolgerà effettivamente nel futuro (domani, appunto).

[ *Risposta incrociata* ]


----------



## Doctorr

Bearded, Grazie per il riferimento!



Starless74 said:


> Molto probabilmente il fatto che "ho appena saputo..." sia coniugato al passato prossimo ti confonde...
> In questo caso, puoi scrivere tranquillamente: «ho appena saputo che *farai* una presentazione, domani»
> poiché l'azione si svolgerà effettivamente nel futuro (domani, appunto).
> 
> [ *Risposta incrociata* ]


Grazie per la risposta!

Vorrei chiarire,
questo "ho appena saputo", anche se è "oggi*" - ma formalmente questi "5 minuti fa" ormai sono in passato** (cronologicamente) - c'è una contraddizione fra * e **?


----------



## ohbice

No, non ci sono contraddizioni.
Uno dei problemi (oltre all'uso del passato prossimo) secondo me è che *appena *lascia davvero poco spazio di tempo perché si possa pensare che è passato parecchio tempo. Se ho *appena *saputo, il tempo trascorso è molto poco. Quindi non c'è modo per affermare che "avresti fatto".


----------



## lorenzos

Se dico "Ho appena saputo che domani *farai* una presentazione'' dò per certo che farai la presentazione; col condizionale esprimo un dubbio (condizionale di dissociazione), che tuttavia potrebbe esprimersi meglio col condizionale semplice: ''Ho appena saputo che domani *faresti *una presentazione''.
Il condizionale: le sue regole nella grammatica italiana


> “Speravo che tu mi dessi una mano” può indicare contemporaneità o un’azione proiettata nel futuro; “Speravo che tu mi avresti dato una mano” indica invece una speranza proiettata negli eventi successivi.


Il condizionale passato | Zanichelli Aula di lingue


> • *il condizionale passato si usa per esprimere un’azione futura dal punto di vista del passato*:
> Mario mi ha detto (azione passata) che *avrebbe preso* (azione futura rispetto al passato) in affitto una casa la mare; sapevo che Luca *sarebbe tornato* presto a trovarci.


Non so se esista un'ortodossia 
"So che domani dovevi fare una presentazione"
--------------------------
"ho appena saputo che avresti fatto una presentazione domani"
"Ho appena saputo che domani tu avresti fatto la presentazione domani mentre Luigi lo svolgimento"
-------------------
http://ebox.nbu.bg/cel/resources/cult01.pdf
pag.30
i) "Mi disse che se il giorno prima l'avessero invitato, sarebbe venuto anche lui". 
In questa variante dell' esempio il Condizionale Composto è situato anteriormente al predicato reggente e ha il valore modale di controfattualità; ii) 
"Mi disse che se il giorno dopo lo avessero invitato, sarebbe venuto anche lui". 
In questo esempio il Condizionale Composto esprime posteriorità rispetto al predicato reggente e, secondo me, il suo valore, nonostante la presenza del periodo ipotetico, non si distingue da un FNP, neutrale alla controfattualità.
"Condizionale Composto, la forma più ambigua in assoluto nel sistema verbale dell'italiano" pag 107


> Come è stato messo in risalto da Bertinetto 1986 e come dimostrano gli esempi del nostro corpus, il Condizionale Composto esprimente posteriorità, pur potendosi spostare anche oltre il ME, rimane sempre legato ad un AT, anteriore rispetto al ME. Nei casi in cui il Condizionale Composto viene riferito allo spazio della posteriorità rispetto al ME, esso si distingue per valore modale dalle forme che vi appaiono di regola (il Futuro, sia Semplice che Composto, il Presente con funzione 'futurale' e il Condizionale Semplice). Per illustrare quanto detto, proponiamo un contesto che non lasci dubbi sulla posizione delle cinque forme rispetto al ME: 1. Stamattina Marco mi ha detto che arriverà alle due del pomeriggio. 2. Stamattina Marco mi ha detto che alle due del pomeriggio sarà già arrivato. 3. Stamattina Marco mi ha detto che arriva alle due del pomeriggio: 4. Stamattina Marco mi ha detto che arriverebbe alle due del pomeriggio 5. Stamattina Marco mi ha detto che sarebbe arrivato alle due del pomeriggio. 111 I primi tre esempi esprimono eventi, riferiti alla posteriorità rispetto al ME e considerati come oggettivamente realizzabili, in quanto si tratta della proiezione, al futuro, di una intenzione considerata sicura. L'esempio al Condizionale Semplice esprime una possibilità che pur essendo realizzabile non è per niente sicura come intenzione. Il Condizionale Composto dell'esempio (5) può essere esaminato come un FNP, che, superando il ME, viene colorato dalla sfumatura modale di irrealtà, così almeno lo interpreta Bertinetto. Per me rimane il dubbio se un uso così contenga anche l'elemento di valutazione dell'evento da parte di P come non attendibile. pagg 110-1


----------



## Armodio

Bravo, Lorenzos. Sono saggi e monografie che consiglierei di leggere. Bertinetto analizza molto bene e sempre in maniera perspicua. Chiaro che serve calma e gesso nell'affrontarli.


----------



## lorenzos

Chiedo scusa, mi sono accorto che è partita la risposta prima che potessi sistemarla; tutto sommato, mi sembra che si capisca lo stesso e la lascio com'è.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Salve
> 
> No, secondo me non è corretta. Bisognerebbe dire ''ho appena saputo che domani *farai* una presentazione''.
> ''Ho appena saputo'' è qualcosa che accade/è accaduto nel presente, ''poco fa''.
> 
> ''Che avresti fatto'' indica un 'futuro nel passato'. Bisogna dunque che la frase principale sia davvero nel passato, ad es. L'anno scorso in Dicembre ho saputo che due mesi dopo avresti fatto una presentazione''.


Ovviamente sono d'accordo. Ma esiste anche una terza situazione, cioè ho saputo già tanto tempo fa che  domani (il giorno che viene dopo il giorno calendario in cui pronuncio questa frase) farai una presentazione, quindi la presentazione non è ancora stata fatta.

Allora la mia domanda è se in tal caso sono corrette le seguenti frasi:

"L'anno scorso in Dicembre ho saputo che domani *farai *una presentazione''.
"L'anno scorso in Dicembre già sapevo che domani *farai *una presentazione''.


----------



## EdenMartin

> "L'anno scorso in Dicembre ho saputo che domani *farai *una presentazione''.
> "L'anno scorso in Dicembre già sapevo che domani *farai *una presentazione''.


Le due frasi sono corrette.
Aggiungo solo che, nel caso della prima, sarebbe legittimo e corretto anche l'uso del condizionale: "L'anno scorso in dicembre ho saputo che domani faresti una presentazione".


----------



## ohbice

EdenMartin said:


> L'anno scorso in dicembre ho saputo che domani faresti una presentazione".


Mmmm... me pare bruttarella assai...


----------



## bearded

EdenMartin said:


> Le due frasi sono corrette


... e secondo me questo è dovuto in gran parte alla presenza dell'avverbio 'domani' che ci riporta con la mente al presente ('giorno dopo oggi').  Diversa sarebbe la situazione se, al posto di domani, ci fosse una qualche data (sempre successiva a Dicembre) come ho scritto al #2.
Ho qualche perplessità circa l'uso del condizionale semplice: ''l'anno scorso in Dicembre ho saputo che domani faresti una presentazione'' suona sbagliato al mio orecchio se è solo un'indicazione di tempo - al posto di 'farai';  è invece plausibile, anche se inelegante, come espressione di dubbio o riferimento di opinioni altrui (..che domani dovresti fare, oppure ...dicono che farai/faresti una presentazione).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Come sempre il problema è che, invece di analizzare frasi naturali che un madrelingua userebbe, si costruiscono esempi farragginosi, forzati che ben pochi pronuncerebbero.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> ... e secondo me questo è dovuto in gran parte alla presenza dell'avverbio 'domani' che ci riporta con la mente al presente ('giorno dopo oggi').


E' questo che ho pensato anch'io, ma vista la varietà delle possibili combinazioni e la _consecutio temporum_, ho preferito appoggiarmi piuttosto alle vostre opinioni.

Grazie a tutti!

(ho corretto appogiarsi > appoggiarmi)


----------



## Giuseppe Romanazzi

Certo, ci vuole coraggio da parte mia, ora, dopo tutti i commenti fatti, dire che vedo corretta la frase in questione, e inequivocabile il suo significato, ma sono pronto al pubblico ludibrio.

Contesto: immaginate due telefonate.

Telefonata n.1

*A*: Ciao B, ho appena avuto conferma che purtroppo la presentazione di domani non potrà avere più luogo. Ne avevo parlato con Marco che mi aveva detto che l'avrebbe fatta molto volentieri, per cui l'ho chiamato immediatamente per dargli la brutta notizia. Gli avevo detto che era da confermare, ma mi è sembrato che comunque ci sia rimasto male. Lo puoi chiamare tu?
*B*: Va bene, lo chiamo subito.

Telefonata n.2

*B*: *Ciao Marco, ho appena saputo che avresti fatto una presentazione domani.
Marco*: Sì, è vero, ci speravo tanto.
*B*: Mi dispiace molto, ma voglio comunque farti i complimenti per la tua disponibilità e assicurarti che sarai il primo a essere contattato appena ci riorganizziamo.

Il punto è che Marco *non può fare più* la presentazione, pur *volendolo*.

B non voleva dire "ho appena saputo che domani farai una presentazione". Quello che voleva dire non avrebbe potuto dirlo diversamente.

Ovviamente, la questione è: è quanto vuole dire anche @Doctorr? Ma non sono fatti miei, perché la sua domanda era "la concordanza verbale è corretta?"

Risposta: Sì.

Il condizionale passato può essere usato per esprimere un desiderio non realizzato ("ho appena saputo che ieri avresti fatto una presentazione") o non realizzabile ("ho appena saputo che domani avresti fatto una presentazione").


----------



## ohbice

Giuseppe Romanazzi said:


> Certo, ci vuole coraggio da parte mia, ora, dopo tutti i commenti fatti, dire che vedo corretta la frase in questione, e inequivocabile il suo significato, ma sono pronto al pubblico ludibrio.
> 
> Contesto: immaginate due telefonate.
> 
> Telefonata n.1
> 
> *A*: Ciao B, ho appena avuto conferma che purtroppo la presentazione di domani non potrà avere più luogo. Ne avevo parlato con Marco che mi aveva detto che l'avrebbe fatta molto volentieri, per cui l'ho chiamato immediatamente per dargli la brutta notizia. Gli avevo detto che era da confermare, ma mi è sembrato che comunque ci sia rimasto male. Lo puoi chiamare tu?
> *B*: Va bene, lo chiamo subito.
> 
> Telefonata n.2
> 
> *B*: *Ciao Marco, ho appena saputo che avresti fatto una presentazione domani.
> Marco*: Sì, è vero, ci speravo tanto.
> *B*: Mi dispiace molto, ma voglio comunque farti i complimenti per la tua disponibilità e assicurarti che sarai il primo a essere contattato appena ci riorganizziamo.
> 
> Il punto è che Marco *non può fare più* la presentazione, pur *volendolo*.
> 
> B non voleva dire "ho appena saputo che domani farai una presentazione". Quello che voleva dire non avrebbe potuto dirlo diversamente.
> 
> Ovviamente, la questione è: è quanto vuole dire anche @Doctorr? Ma non sono fatti miei, perché la sua domanda era "la concordanza verbale è corretta?"
> 
> Risposta: Sì.
> 
> Il condizionale passato può essere usato per esprimere un desiderio non realizzato ("ho appena saputo che ieri avresti fatto una presentazione") o non realizzabile ("ho appena saputo che domani avresti fatto una presentazione").


Non sono in grado di disquisire sulla correttezza. A orecchio avrei detto "Ho saputo che avresti dovuto fare", non "che avresti fatto". Dopodiché lascio la parola ai capaci.


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> "L'anno scorso in Dicembre ho saputo che domani *farai *una presentazione''.


Personalmente non lo direi. 
Direi "L'anno scorso in Dicembre ho saputo che il 28 giugno 2021, quindi domani, avresti fatto una presentazione.


----------



## bearded

-Quando hai saputo che domani farò una presentazione? -L'ho saputo l'anno scorso in Dicembre (che domani farai ...).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pietruzzo said:


> Personalmente non lo direi.
> Direi "L'anno scorso in Dicembre ho saputo che il 28 giugno 2021, quindi domani, avresti fatto una presentazione.





bearded said:


> -Quando hai saputo che domani farò una presentazione? -L'ho saputo l'anno scorso in Dicembre (che domani farai ...).


Appunto. Troveremmo altri modi più naturali di dire la stessa cosa, perchè quell'esempio è solo un artifizio per spaccare il capello, non un esempio "reale".


----------



## Giuseppe Romanazzi

francisgranada said:


> "L'anno scorso in Dicembre ho saputo che domani *farai *una presentazione''.





Pietruzzo said:


> Personalmente non lo direi.
> Direi "L'anno scorso in Dicembre ho saputo che il 28 giugno 2021, quindi domani, avresti fatto una presentazione.


@Pietruzzo La tua frase è anche corretta, come sono corrette (rimanendo nel tema del primo messaggio) sia


bearded said:


> ''ho appena saputo che domani *farai* una presentazione'


che


Doctorr said:


> "Ciao Marco, ho appena saputo che avresti fatto una presentazione domani".


Dico corrette, *non equivalenti*. Spostandosi da "ho appena saputo" a "l'anno scorso in Dicembre ho saputo" si aprono più ampie possibilità nell'uso del condizionale passato (futuro nel passato: "ieri avresti fatto", futuro nel presente: "ora avresti fatto", futuro nel futuro: "domani avresti fatto", ai quali si possono aggiungere "dovuto", "voluto", "potuto", ecc. che non cambiano la coniugazione). Ma in ogni caso, sostituire il condizionale passato con il futuro semplice *cambia il significato della frase*.

P.S.: Perdonatemi il "futuro nel futuro".


----------



## Pietruzzo

Giuseppe Romanazzi said:


> @Pietruzzo La tua frase è anche corretta, come sono corrette (rimanendo nel tema del primo messaggio) sia


Il mio intervento era relativo al post #9. La questione iniziale per quel che mi riguarda era già risolta con i post 2, 3 e 5. Il resto è servito solo a creare confusione.


----------



## lorenzos

- Ho pensato di rinviare la gita perchè ho saputo che domani sarebbe stato nuvoloso.
- Ti ho chiesto di prestarmi il tuo ufficio perché ho saputo che domani saresti andato a Napoli e volevo incontrare il nuovo cliente in uno spazio più elegante.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> - Ti ho chiesto di prestarmi il tuo ufficio perché ho saputo che domani saresti andato a Napoli e volevo incontrare il nuovo cliente in uno spazio più elegante.


Lo so che ormai, a forza di girare intorno alla questione, ci gira anche la testa (*) (e, come dice Paul, si sono proposti anche esempi un po'... artificiosi), ma questo esempio di lorenzos proprio non mi trova d'accordo.  Io direi:
- ti ho chiesto di prestarmi il tuo ufficio perché ho saputo che l'indomani/il giorno seguente (o: in data x) saresti andato a Napoli
oppure
- ti ho chiesto di prestarmi il tuo ufficio perché ho saputo che domani andrai a Napoli.
Nel primo caso, ''ti ho chiesto'' sta al posto di ''ti chiesi'' (specialmente qui nel Nord): quindi è un 'vero' passato (e anche 'ho saputo' equivale a 'seppi/venni a sapere').
Nel secondo caso, ''ti ho chiesto'' è qualcosa di molto recente, come ''ti ho appena chiesto'': un passato davvero 'prossimo'.

Quindi da un lato bisogna stare attenti al tempo della frase principale - per stabilire quello della secondaria. D'altro lato ci vuole cautela nell'uso dei condizionali, per non cadere da un condizionale di 'futuro nel passato' a un condizionale di 'dubbio' (#12).

(*) e sono sicuro di aver dato anch'io qua e là qualche risposta contraddittoria..


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> -Quando hai saputo che domani farò una presentazione? -L'ho saputo l'anno scorso in Dicembre (che domani farai ...).


Esatto.


Pietruzzo said:


> Personalmente non lo direi.
> Direi "L'anno scorso in Dicembre ho saputo che il 28 giugno 2021, quindi domani, avresti fatto una presentazione.


Certo che così il senso della frase diventa più preciso. Ma chi si ricorda spontaneamente della data di domani in un dirscorso _reale_? ...

Non sono "homo italicus nativus"   , quindi posso sbagliarmi. Ma per me "avresti fatto" andrebbe meglio in una frase tipo "Il 22 Dicembre dell' anno scorso ho saputo che il giorno successivo (= "_domani" _dal punto di vista del giorno 22/12/2020) avresti fatto una presentazione".


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> il giorno successivo (= "_domani" _dal punto di vista...


Qui noi diremmo ''l'indomani''.
indomani - Dizionario


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Qui noi diremmo ''l'indomani''.
> indomani - Dizionario


Grazie! 
(La parola _indomani _la conosco, ma non sapevo bene come e quando usarla ....)


----------



## giovannino

Forse semplifico troppo, ma io userei il futuro con “domani “ e il condizionale  passato con “l’indomani “.


----------



## Giuseppe Romanazzi

giovannino said:


> Forse semplifico troppo, ma io userei il futuro con “domani “ e il condizionale  passato con “l’indomani “.


Forse vorresti considerare la seguente frase esempio contenuta nel link più sotto:  

"Ha detto che *sarebbe partito* domani"  

FUTURO NEL PASSATO in "La grammatica italiana"


----------



## giovannino

Giuseppe Romanazzi said:


> Forse vorresti considerare la seguente frase esempio contenuta nel link più sotto:
> 
> "Ha detto che *sarebbe partito* domani"
> 
> FUTURO NEL PASSATO in "La grammatica italiana"


Grazie del link. Io stesso avevo scritto che forse stavo semplificando troppo. Comunque continuo a pensare che nella frase della Treccani vada bene anche il futuro.


----------



## Giuseppe Romanazzi

giovannino said:


> Comunque continuo a pensare che nella frase della Treccani vada bene anche il futuro.


Lo penso anch'io, ma avrebbero due significati diversi.


----------



## Armodio

Vi consiglio di provare ad addentrarvi in quelle monografie di Bertinetto citate da Lorenzos al #6, altrimenti diventa un pullulare di elucubrazioni percettive.
Partire dalla distinzione tra ME (momento dell'enunciazione, l'_hic et nunc _della favella) MA (momento dell'avvenimento) e MR (momento di riferimento). E, volendo, riuscire a distinguere quest'ultimo dall'AT (ancoraggio temporale, di cui il MR, secondo Bertinetto, è una "sottospecie" legata imprescindibilmente all'aspetto compiuto), anche se non tutti li differenziano. Inoltre, aver ben chiari i cosiddetti deittici (insomma, alla De Sica, _ieri, oggi e domani _).


----------



## bearded

Giuseppe Romanazzi said:


> "Ha detto che *sarebbe partito* domani"


Anche se si tratta di un esempio del Treccani, *a me* sembrerebbe più corretto dire: ''ha detto che sarebbe partito _l'indomani_''.


----------



## symposium

Bearded, a me piace lo parlare avito, ma sono almeno dugent'anni che nessuno dice più "l'indomani". Al massimo, "il giorno successivo". Se proprio vogliamo parlare come parlavano una volta dovremmo dire: "ha detto che partirebbe domani/ mi disse che passerebbe l'inverno nella sua villa in Riviera/ mi disse che partirìa col treno della sera/ mi disse che sposerebberossi il Maggio veniente" ecc. Una volta, almeno fine alla fine dell'800 si usava il condizionale presente per esprimere il futuro nel passato, come in inglese.


----------



## bearded

symposium said:


> Una volta, almeno fine alla fine dell'800 si usava il condizionale presente per esprimere il futuro nel passato, come in inglese.


E quindi...c'è chi auspica un ritorno all'uso obsoleto/inglese...? 
Forse i tuoi esempi sono leggermente esagerati.



symposium said:


> sono almeno dugent'anni che nessuno dice più "l'indomani".


A me ''dugento'' sembra più antico toscano di quanto non sia ''l'indomani'' -  che mi appare al massimo un po' letterario o elevato.


----------



## symposium

Bearded, fra noi si scherza... È ovvio che "dugento" l'ho usato apposta! 😉


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> Anche se si tratta di un esempio del Treccani, *a me* sembrerebbe più corretto dire: ''ha detto che sarebbe partito _l'indomani_''.


Oppure _il giorno dopo. _Ma tutta la pagina mi pare un po' confusa: la definizione


> futuro nel passato (cioè di un’azione posteriore rispetto a un’altra azione ambientata nel passato)


è ambigua perché "azione posteriore" significa sia che può essere avvenuta sia che deve ancora accadere. Gli esempi non chiariscono un bel nulla, anzi:
- "_Gli domandò cosa *avrebbe fatto*"_ = *Ieri l'altro* gli domandò cosa *avrebbe fatto ieri / oggi / domani*;
- _"Ha detto che *sarebbe partito* domani" = (_concordando con te)
1. _L'altroieri ha detto che sarebbe partito l'indomani (cioè ieri)_.​2. _Poco fa ha detto che sarebbe partito domani._​Mi chiedo se la vaghezza non sia voluta.*
-----------------
Tornando a noi (al condizionale composto):
_- Come mai non c'è Luigi?
- Non ti ricordi? (Ieri) Aveva detto che (oggi) andava a Roma e sarebbe tornato domani.
------------------
* Devo correggermi, non c'è alcuna vaghezza: secondo la GGIC che ho citato al#40:_


> _la collocazione dell’evento cui si riferisce il futuro nel passato è indeterminata. Questo tempo si limita a indicare che l’evento è posteriore all’ancoraggio temporale [nel passato]: può essere poi anteriore, contemporaneo o posteriore al momento dell’enunciazione._


----------



## Giuseppe Romanazzi

bearded said:


> Anche se si tratta di un esempio del Treccani, *a me* sembrerebbe più corretto dire: ''ha detto che sarebbe partito _l'indomani_''.


La tua frase "ha detto che sarebbe partito l'indomani" è più che corretta, ma non ha lo stesso significato di "ha detto che sarebbe partito domani".

*Analizziamo la tua frase "ha detto che sarebbe partito l'indomani".*

Momento dell'enunciazione (ME): ora (chi enuncia la frase lo fa in questo momento).
Momento di riferimento (MR): nel passato, quando viene compiuta l'azione "ha detto".
Momento dell'avvenimento (MA): "L'indomani", ovvero il giorno successivo al momento di riferimento. MR e MA sono entrambi anteriori rispetto a ME.

*Analizziamo la frase della Treccani "ha detto che sarebbe partito domani".*

Momento dell'enunciazione (ME): come sopra.
Momento di riferimento (MR): come sopra.
Momento dell'avvenimento (MA): "Domani", ovvero il giorno successivo al momento dell'enunciazione.
In questo caso, la differenza è che MA è posteriore sia rispetto a MR che rispetto a ME.

Se solo fossi in grado di farlo qui, disegnerei una linea del tempo con MR all'estrema sinistra (nel passato), ME al centro (il momento presente), MA1 tra MR e ME (nel futuro di MR ma nel passato di ME) e MA2 all'estrema destra (nel futuro sia di MR che di ME). 

MR---MA1------ME---MA2---->linea del tempo

MA1 corrisponde alla frase con "l'indomani".
MA2 corrisponde alla frase della Treccani.

Il futuro nel passato indica posteriorità rispetto a un momento di riferimento nel passato, che la Treccani ci insegna può essere anche posteriore rispetto al momento dell'enunciazione.



lorenzos said:


> "azione posteriore" significa sia che può essere avvenuta sia che deve ancora accadere


Esatto, è corretto collocare l'azione sia nel passato di chi enuncia che nel suo futuro. Sono entrambi nel futuro (posteriori) rispetto al momento di riferimento.



lorenzos said:


> - "_Gli domandò cosa *avrebbe fatto*"_ = *Ieri l'altro* gli domandò cosa *avrebbe fatto ieri / oggi / domani*;


Tutte le possibilità sono corrette e consentite, dal big bang (e anche prima) alla fine dei tempi (e successivamente).



lorenzos said:


> _- Come mai non c'è Luigi?
> - Non ti ricordi? (Ieri) Aveva detto che (oggi) andava a Roma e sarebbe tornato domani._


Ottimo esempio. Mostra che la frase nel primo messaggio di @Doctorr è assolutamente corretta.


----------



## bearded

Giuseppe Romanazzi said:


> Momento dell'avvenimento (MA): "Domani", ovvero il giorno successivo al momento dell'enunciazione


Caro Romanazzi, il tuo ragionamento è tutto molto logico, ma ti rispondo riportando quanto ho scritto al #7 del mio thread
L'avverbio ''domani'' e l'aggettivo ''prossimo'':

''
Il guaio della frase ''ha detto che sarebbe partito domani'' secondo me sta nel fatto che nove italiani su dieci capirebbero ''ha detto: partirò domani'' , e non che si è riferito al ''domani'' di chi riporta la frase. Per 'disambiguare', o si precisa la data (o si usa ''all'indomani/il giorno dopo'') oppure si usa il futuro 'partirà'.

Del tutto analogamente, ''disse che sarebbe sceso alla prossima fermata'' verrebbe inteso come ''disse: scenderò alla prossima fermata'' e non già alla fermata successiva a quella di chi parla (persona che potrebbe anche non essere su un mezzo di trasporto, bensì comodamente seduta in casa sua). Per 'disambiguare', bisognerebbe precisare il nome della fermata.

Le due espressioni secondo me sono sgangherate perché si prestano ad erronee ambiguità interpretative.
''

Mi sembra che ormai tutti i possibili aspetti di queste frasi siano stati sviscerati, e penso di non avere altro da aggiungere in questo thread.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> Le due espressioni secondo me sono sgangherate perché si prestano ad erronee ambiguità interpretative.


Perchè non sono esempi presi da conversazioni reali, ma il classico artificio per costruire il solito "ma se..."


----------



## lorenzos

Ho trovato su *Cruscate* questa citazione dalla *GGIC* (vol. II, p. 128) che dovrebbe mettere d'accordo tutti:



> la collocazione dell’evento cui si riferisce il futuro nel passato è indeterminata. Questo tempo si limita a indicare che l’evento è posteriore all’ancoraggio temporale [nel passato]: può essere poi anteriore, contemporaneo o posteriore al momento dell’enunciazione. Ad es. in:
> Campo d'azione del condizionale composto
> (309) Mi hanno avvertito che sarebbe venuto / veniva in città.
> Campo d'azione del condizionale composto
> _sarebbe venuto_ / _veniva_ può essere analizzato nei tre modi qui sotto indicati:
> Campo d'azione del condizionale composto
> (310) Mi hanno avvertito (= prima del momento dell’enunciazione) che sarebbe venuto / veniva (= prima del momento dell’enunciazione / adesso / dopo il momento dell’enunciazione).


----------



## Armodio

Corretto. Capisco che tra MA, ME, AT, FNP ecc... i meno avvezzi possano arricciare il naso.
Il tempo è tiranno ultimamente e di stilare un'analisi, che poi risulterebbe troppo pedante e... pesante, non ne trovo.
Credo che questi stralci (e la possibilità di leggersi anche le intere monografie citate) e l'altro filone aperto da Bearded possano bastare.
Poi, ben vengano nuovi spunti di approfondimento.


----------

